# orange broadband



## mikeinmalaga (May 17, 2010)

if you live in spain
and have a telephone line with telefonica
as we all do 
and you are planning to sign up for broadband
do not go to orange
it is cheaper and there are orange shops where you can discuss your purchase
but the line stays with telefonica
so when you move address
orange can do nothing to reconnect you
they (meaning you/me) have to wait on telefonica's good will
to reconnect you
and they don't
why should they? the money goes to orange
so you remain at the bottom of the queue
it is 5 weeks now and i am still waiting
and still paying 
a monopoly leads to robbery


----------



## John.malaga (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi Mike. Couldn't agree more. Telefonica really abuse their position. I have been with Jazztel for a couple of years - can't complain. Hope you get your line quickly.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

John.malaga said:


> Hi Mike. Couldn't agree more. Telefonica really abuse their position. I have been with Jazztel for a couple of years - can't complain. Hope you get your line quickly.


We love Jazztel too but we still have a Telefonica landline - no choice where we live!

Every two weeks Telefonica/Movistar phone us up and offer us inducements to move back ... I would rather resort to carrier pigeons.


----------

